# Possible early breeding issue



## bdawg6381 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been lurking on this site since last winter and learned a lot of information. My interest has been primarily to raise meat goats. My plan is to raise only wethers this year and then have them processed late fall to sell the meat locally and keep some for myself (I will process the ones I keep for myself).

A little over a week ago I purchased 20 wethers but they also threw in 2 does, and 3 bucks for almost free... all are about 3 months old, two of the bucks are only 2 months old and the does they had planned on culling anyways. All are myotonic or myotonic crosses.

My question... I'm planning on processing them all around 8 months old - how worried should I be that the does get pregnant (I know that there is a fair possibility even though the bucks are still very young too) and if they get pregnant (or if they came to me pregnant) what are the issues of sending a doe to a processor when they are only a month or two into their pregnancy?

I'm currently keeping them separated and neither bucks or does have exhibited any signs of sexuality. What would YOU do? I would rather not overwinter the does if possible as they were planned to be culled anyways.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

you could wether the bucks...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, the bucks will be able to breed by 3 months. Does USUALLY 5-6 months. So, keep them separate. It would be doubtfull that any of the does are bred yet. I would not want to butcher a pregnant doe. I feel that if they get bred early like they would be if yours did, their meat production would drop off in order to provide for the growing babies. You would lose out in meat production in that case...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, wethering the bucks would be a great option!


----------



## bdawg6381 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Given that the bucks are ~40lbs what would be the preferred method of castration and can you point me to any links/tips if I want to do it myself?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's some info on neutering

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/buck-wether-info.htm#neutering


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just get the little green bands and the cheap blue bander at TSC. There should be videos online on how to do it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, separate Does from bucks, if you aren't going to wether them.

If you do want to wether, band them,if you can get the band on them, just give a tetnus shot and Banamine shot to help with pain and swelling.
I usually band my boer bucklings at 3 months old. Make sure, you get both testies in the band and don't get any teats trapped under the band.


----------



## bdawg6381 (Dec 28, 2012)

Banding it is... if they have already been vaccinated for CDT do they need another shot when banding?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, not if you just did it and they already had their booster shot. The tetanus in the shot will cover it.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Banding them will also help prevent any "bucky" taste to the meat. Bucks also tend to lose a lot of weight when they go into rut (usually in the fall) and they start to smell very bad, so by banding them you will be better guaranteeing yourself to have better tasting meat and goats that won't lose any weight right before you have them processed.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm currently keeping them separated and neither bucks or does have exhibited any signs of sexuality. What would YOU do? I would rather not overwinter the does if possible as they were planned to be culled anyways.

Thanks in advance![/QUOTE]

If I read this correctly the doelings are just a couple of months old, so I agree the likelihood of them being bred is slim to none.

You can administer 2cc of Lutalyse IM to terminate early/potential pregnancies- ideally you want to give it 14 days after they've been exposed to a buck, but you can also give a dose now, and another in two weeks if you're not sure of the breeding date. This is a prescription product (and like most repro drugs, it's one you don't want to accidentally inject your wife with). We've used it only on does we know the breeding date on and had good success. I'd be a little more leery of using that on does that were 6+ weeks along, and it may need to be used in conjunction with another drug at that point.

I'm not sure of the exact withdrawal time, but your vet ought to know. Since you're not planning on butchering them for several months, you should be fine.


----------



## bdawg6381 (Dec 28, 2012)

Found a better solution... I traded the 2 does for 2 intact bucks that are growing well. Problem solved!


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

bdawg6381 said:


> Found a better solution... I traded the 2 does for 2 intact bucks that are growing well. Problem solved!


Lol, very good solution!!


----------

